# Rebuilt my trailer ramp gate



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Also swapped the angle supports for square tubing.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice!!! If you need more practice you could make me one.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice,clean,well done job.


----------

